

Put.io doubled storage of all plans - refik
https://twitter.com/putdotio/status/596790555734061056

======
ende42
Nice. Went straight over to verify. And now the best part. I'm on a plan
that's not even sold any more (10GB). Which just got "doubled" to 30GB. put.io
<3

